# Found 3 ferrets



## kinkajou30 (Jun 19, 2016)

3 ferrets were found at coalvillians, were taken to a local vet surgery and now temporary homed with me. They are 3 females under age of 12 months. Nice temperaments. Prefer to re-home together


----------

